# Các diễn đàn khác > Voucher, Khuyến Mãi >  Biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng cao cấp ViVa Vũng Tàu 10 người lớn 4 trẻ em giá khuyến mãi

## phanvinh88

*Ưu điểm:*
*- Vị trí thuận lợi, khu biệt thự nằm ngay trung tâm thành phố Vũng Tàu, cách TP.HCM chỉ hơn 100 km.
- Thiết kế biệt thự với nội thất sang trọng, đầy đủ tiện nghi.
- Biệt thự cao cấp, khuôn viên rộng rãi, thoáng mát, có garage để xe ô tô.
- Nhà bếp set-up đầy đủ trang thiết bị, gia vị đáp ứng nhu cầu nấu nướng và tổ chức tiệc.
- Bao gồm 04 phòng ngủ, phù hợp cho số lượng: 10 người lớn và 04 trẻ em.
- Giá đặc biệt :3.300.000vnđ cho biệt thự nghỉ dưỡng 4 phòng ngủ (từ thứ 2 đến thứ 5). 
- An ninh bảo vệ 
- Khách hàng được miễn phí sử dụng: Truyền hình cáp, wifi, điện, nước.
- Giảm 5% trên thực đơn thức ăn tại nhà hàng Vỹ Dạ (57A Đinh Tiên Hoàng, Phường 2, TP.Vũng Tàu).
- Giá ưu đãi cho khách hàng ViVa sử dụng dịch vụ công ty Du Lịch Cáp Treo Vũng Tàu: Ngày thường: Giảm 15%, Thứ 7 và Chủ nhật: Giảm 10%.
- Tặng Thẻ Thành Viên (giảm 10%) cho khách hàng khi sử dụng dịch vụ nghỉ dưỡng tại ViVa.*

 

*Điều kiện:**- Giá dành cho thành viên ViVa**
- Phụ thu:
• Người lớn: 300,000vnđ/người nhưng không quá 2 người
• Trẻ em (dưới 12 tuổi) :200,000vnđ/người nhưng không quá 2 trẻ em. 
• Thứ 6 – 7 – CN phụ thu: 1.550.000vnđ/villa/đêm.
- Đặt phòng trước ít nhất 7 ngày và thanh toán trong vòng 2 ngày sau khi đặt để giữ booking.
- Trường hợp thay đổi lịch đã đặt, khách hàng phải thông báo cho Cty ViVa trước 7 ngày (và không giải quyết quá 2 lần thay đổi).*

*Khách hàng liên hệ văn phòng ViVa – Home Vacation Rental, Lầu 2 - 181 Điện Biên Phủ, P.Đa Kao, Q.1, TP. Hồ Chí Minh.*
*
Hotline tư vấn
Mr.Vinh – 0974.630.110
Yahoo – Skype: phanvinh12388 
Email: phanvinh@bietthunghiduong.net 
phanquocvinh88@gmail.com 
Web: biethunghiduong.net
**facebook.com/VivaHomeVacationRental*







*Lưu ý:* Không đặt link vào bài viết, post đúng mục. Nếu sai phạm xóa không cần thông báo hoặc ban nick vĩnh viễn. Thân Mod!

----------


## phanvinh88

*Khuyến mãi đặc biệt tôn vinh ngày Phụ Nữ Việt Nam 20-10

Tặng ngay 200.000 VNĐ/Villa/Night khi Quý Khách hàng đăng ký sử dụng dịch vụ tại biệt thự cao cấp ViVa Phan Thiết – Vũng Tàu từ ngày 19-10-2012 đến hết ngày 31-10-2012.*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Noel sắp đến rồi, hãy lựa chọn biệt thự phù hợp cho chuyến nghỉ dưỡng của gia đình nhe các anh chị! Đặc biệt, liên hệ sớm sẽ được giảm giá nhé! ^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Cho nửa dịu dàng của thế giới thêm xinh!^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Mùa hè đến rồi, hãy lựa chọn biệt thự phù hợp cho chuyến nghỉ dưỡng của gia đình nhe các anh chị!^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Chào mừng ngày Phụ Nữ Việt Nam 20-10! Liên hệ ngay để được ưu đãi nhiều hơn nữa!^^*

----------


## phanvinh88

*Chúc các anh chị năm mới Hạnh Phúc, An Khang, Thịnh Vượng!^^*

----------

